# Indianer/Aztek/Maya/etc... Strategiepiel?



## The-Reap3r (1. September 2014)

Hi Leute 

ich hoffe ,dass ihr mir helfen könnt.
Ich suche nach einem alten Aufbau-/Strategiespiel, dessen Name mir nicht einfällt.

Ich weiß nur noch, dass es da Priester gab die andere übernehmen konnten (wie bei Age of Empires) nur etwas witziger und comichafter.
Man konnte noch Feuerregen oder ähnliches regnen lassen und die betroffenen rannten dann mit brennendem Arsch umher und sprangen rum.
Und es hatte was mit Indianern/Azteken/Mayas/etc... zu tun.

Mehr weiß ich nicht mehr so genau.
Danke im Voraus. 

Gruß
Reaper


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2014)

Wie alt könnte das denn sein? Konntest Du auch Einheiten gruppieren und gab es unterschiedliche Typen wie zB Bogenschützen, Schwertkämpfer usw. ?


----------



## The-Reap3r (1. September 2014)

Also Bogenschützen gab es. 
Schwertkämpfer weiß ich nicht mehr.

Mir fällt auch ein, dass man selber ein Häuptling war (quasi ein Hero), den an auch steuern bzw. befehligen konnte. Der Häuptling konnte dann eben z.b. Feuerregen niederprasseln lassen auf einen bestimmten Bereich andere Feuermagie ausüben.
Gegner die von Feuer getroffen wurden, rannten umher und hielten sich den Hintern. Die Priester könnnen wie oben erwähnt feindliche Truppen zu eigenen Truppen konvertieren. Dabei hören die feindlichen Truppen auf zu kämpfen und gehen vor den Priestern auf die Knie um zu beten. Nach einiger Zeit wechseln sie z.b. von rot zu blau und gehören der eigenen Streitkraft an.

Müsste zwischen 2000 und 2004 oder so sein xD


----------



## svd (1. September 2014)

Vlt. "Populous: The Beginning", oder ähnliches?


----------



## The-Reap3r (1. September 2014)

Ja Mann ^^
Danke euch ;D


----------

